# which colour/marking is best?? (bengal)



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi, can anyone tell me which colour or markings are the most sought after in bengal kittens.
i have a brown spotted, but her sire is a snow spotted, i am thinking about which colours i should be looking for in a stud for her.
any suggestions are appreciated, thanks:001_smile:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya I dont understand what you mean 'are best'? 

best for what? sought after? What do you mean? 

I go on which stud is best for my girl on improving the breed & qualitys she my lack or need
& what colours I like, never mind what anyone is 'sought' after ?

It also depends what your mum & dad carry?

if her dad was a snow she would carry snow & brown, the stud would have to be FIV & FeLv tested as would she, reg'd and both on ACTIVE etc


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think they may mean what i sthe most sought after


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I know that, but If someone said to me 'which si the most sought after item' 

that doesnt mean to me 'furthering the breed, months finding the right stud, health tests' 

that says to me 'which one can sell quicker & for the most money?'


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I know that, but If someone said to me 'which si the most sought after item'
> 
> that doesnt mean to me 'furthering the breed, months finding the right stud, health tests'
> 
> that says to me 'which one can sell quicker & for the most money?'


Thank you. Well said.


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok, I have re-read the original post and I can understand how you have intrepetted it. I would too. However, I clicked into the thread because I am kinda interested into whether people have preferences. I have 2 moggys and about the 2 only pedigrees I have ever really liked are bengals and scootish fold. However, the whole paper thing, blood line thing confuses me too much, plus I am happy with my rescue ones, to think for a long time about getting the peds. But is there a more sought after colouring? personally, I prefer the brown ones with cream bellies.
BTW, I love the pictures of your kittens


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

animalia said:


> Thank you. Well said.


No problem!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Number 1 said:


> Ok, I have re-read the original post and I can understand how you have intrepetted it. I would too. However, I clicked into the thread because I am kinda interested into whether people have preferences. I have 2 moggys and about the 2 only pedigrees I have ever really liked are bengals and scootish fold. However, the whole paper thing, blood line thing confuses me too much, plus I am happy with my rescue ones, to think for a long time about getting the peds. But is there a more sought after colouring? personally, I prefer the brown ones with cream bellies.
> BTW, I love the pictures of your kittens


Thanks, to breed PROPERLY takes ALOT of effort, I did 5 years of research, 18months of checking Studs lines & what features could ehance my girls Blood tests, health checks.

there isnt a 'sort after' colour its down to what the person wants. I like Snows & Blues, Everyone who contacted me (about 60 people) wants a brown and only a handful wanted other colours.

That would be a brown spot/rosette/marble with a White tummy & inner legs.

There is a Bengal rescue just ype it into google, lots of people re-home queens to retire friom a breeding programme & others just need to rehome for various reasons


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps the OP just wants to know which colours do well in shows or which ones are the preferred colours for example - no-one wants to be left with a litter of kittens they can't sell because that colour isn't popular. It isn't good for the breed in that sense is it.

Not everyone that comes on here asking for advice is in it for the money - they may just genuinely want advice. Everyone was a newbie breeder at some point and we should be helping people out, not throwing accusations at them.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Perhaps the OP just wants to know which colours do well in shows or which ones are the preferred colours for example - no-one wants to be left with a litter of kittens they can't sell because that colour isn't popular. It isn't good for the breed in that sense is it.
> 
> Not everyone that comes on here asking for advice is in it for the money - they may just genuinely want advice. Everyone was a newbie breeder at some point and we should be helping people out, not throwing accusations at them.


Understandable but I don't think any accusations were made really. She just said that IF some one said that to her. She would question their intentions and wondered what she meant. There has still been no reply. I would agree that if someone asked me what was the most wanted of a breed that they were looking to produce or sell more of this particular. I personally can't think of any other reason why someone would ask this question. Except for maybe if some child were doing an economics or science project to find out what's the most popular of the breed.

To answer their question though. I would say the brown spotted or brown rosetted are the most popular in my experience, but not necessarily the most sought after as they are easy to get. 
I think depends on the region and when, the silvers are becoming more popular especially the rosetted silvers. At one point seals were sought after. But really to pin point what's the most sought after... It would really depend on where you were looking. The American breeding or the European or the English or the asian?? etc... Also sometimes it's the rare ones that are more unique and sought after. The Blues are becoming more popular as well as the rare black ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I know that, but If someone said to me 'which si the most sought after item'
> 
> that doesnt mean to me 'furthering the breed, months finding the right stud, health tests'
> 
> that says to me 'which one can sell quicker & for the most money?'


I think you will find above the accusation I am speaking of.

I have chosen my own girls and stud boy based on their type but also on the combination of colours that they will give me because I have my preferences and I know that the kittens they produce will easily find loving homes.

Yes breeding is about bettering the breed but it is also the joy of sending a kitten off into a loving forever home.

I am lucky to have a mentor and I am sure I drove her mad with some of the questions that I asked but better to ask than to go in blind.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

FluffyCoonz said:


> I think you will find above the accusation I am speaking of.
> 
> I have chosen my own girls and stud boy based on their type but also on the combination of colours that they will give me because I have my preferences and I know that the kittens they produce will easily find loving homes.
> 
> ...


Ok Sorry you felt this way, but I still don't consider that an accusation. She did not say that this was what that person was doing or even that she thought it. She said this is what she would assume from the way it sounds to her, or what it 'says' to her when she hears this statement. Fine line yes, but not an accusation.

Its similar to the difference between saying, "I think you're a lying", "You sound like you could be lying" and "You are lying". Only two of those statements are accusations of someone lying. One is just an interpretation of observation. I don't think she was being hurtful or mean. I think she was just making the concerned statement that it sounded suspicious, which it did and would like to know why this question was posed. I think that's perfectly fair and legitimate. Maybe I'm wrong.

There's no reason to throw the word accusation down when know one is being accused of anything yet! As we don't know! 

Sorry to drag it on I just though it was a bit pot and kettle. No need to blame or call anyone out! I don't think anyone is trying to be hurtful, only suspicious, it's an interesting question and warrants some explanation.


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, to begin with, my intentions are to better the breed, but as a beginner i need to understand how to better the breed, i mean understanding which colours people perfer is only the beginning, i know that but its a start, since posting this question i have read up on the bengal as a breed and have found things like having a thick tail is important if you want to show your cat ( which i do).

i only asked which colours or marking are most sought after because then i would have an idea of which features will better the breed, and yes so that i can sell the kittens, but only with the intention that the buyer will take good care of them. can any of you say that if you were to breed a cat of any kind you would not like to take in to consideration the most popular colour,marking or other charatoristic?

thanks to the people who defended my intentions but to those of you who critisized them, get a grip, i love my cat, and my intentions are to better the breed, does my question not prove this, if i was only interested in the money, i would not care about colours etc. i asked for your opinion to find someone with more knowledge than me, if someone said rosettes are more popular than spots, i would expect that is because the breeders have bred cats to have rosettes, because this is bettering the breed.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Blimey calm down everyone talk about getting your knickers in a twist over nothing 

There is NO 'sought after' colour THAT is what I am saying, They only come in a few colours and ALL are 'sought after'

BLIMEYYYYYYY!!! 

Well done for reading up about showing, although its a bit more than a thick tail! I breed the Colours I like & the patterns I want!

I would say 'blues are the best' BUT 60 inquires into my cats tell me browns are! 

As for accusations come on...this is a forum and things are easily miss-read like you have read that if I were to make a 'accusation' it would read 'I think you are breeding for money and couldnt give a toss about health'

NOT what I wrote, which the way the question was asked!

I have lots of lovely breeding mentors and who I bought my cats from, maybe Your cats breeder can help you out? They normally offer studs to people who bought them from.

I ask questions on a daily basis as its about learning, but as I said my questions are mostly about health/genetics/best stud/enhance my girls/colours produced from the cats/patterns produced/can I make ears smaller/tails thicker/eyes wider ETC 

It is alot more than putting 2 cats together I am currently helping mum with a litter of 8 and my first litter! so its kinda fresh in my mind! I was feeding a 2 day old kitten today :001_tt1: and I thought I might cry! But then you have to be prepared for this and all other outcomes etc.

anyway any questions about that just ask and anything else 

Also reffering to you rosette comment, Just because you breed that pattern instead of spots, dosent mean it is most sought after, it is mostly down to what the Breeder likes and what the cats produce. If it Was the most sought after spots & marbles wouldnt even excist and there are quite a few different types of 'rosettes' & 'spotted' patterns, arrowhead,chain etc


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Perhaps you need to read back through your post and then calm down yourself.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi

Most Bengals doing well in the TICA show ring are rosetted.
Spotted cats can only do well if they are superb in "type" otherwise pattern/clarity is all.

Marbles need to be of excellent pattern not any old marble pattern will do. Clarity is very important, no ticking or messy, fuzzy patterns. Unless you have researched "good" marbles then I would avoid, your girl may not carry marble.



> That would be a brown spot/rosette/marble with a White tummy & inner legs.


They are as rare as hen's teeth. The whited program has a very long way to go, a lot of kittens are white for a while but most cream/brown over at about 1 year. To start breeding for whited as a novice would be fraught with trouble. Experienced breeders in the States can't do it with any certainty.

Silvers are another problem for the novice, Silver to brown matings often produce tarnished cats.

Snows are another difficult thing for a novice, especially as you are starting with a brown cat, even if she does carry snow. Many snows have small spots so you want to get away from that. Small spotted browns which you may get are not a good idea.

Blues are a new colour in the breed you cannot show them in the GCCF, and starting with a brown cat you do not even know if she carries for blue so I would steer clear. "Type" is an issue in Blues too.

I personally think as you are a novice with a brown spotted cat I would find the clearest coated, biggest rosetted, nicest brown spotted cat I could get my hands on and breed her to him. People like brown rosetted cats. Once you get started properly with a few litters under your belt then you can branch out if you want.

Make sure you have done all the health tests before you take her to a stud and make sure his health checks are up to date as well.
HTH


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Hi
> 
> Most Bengals doing well in the TICA show ring are rosetted.
> Spotted cats can only do well if they are superb in "type" otherwise pattern/clarity is all.
> ...


I know, someone commented they liked them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Perhaps you need to read back through your post and then calm down yourself.


Maybe this is because its the internet and you cant see me or get a jest of what I saying, but no where have I ever been not 'calm' ? lol!

Maybe thats why you have miss-read what I said and no one else did :rolleyes5:

Maybe re-read what I just wrote and all the advice & help I offered to give if needed? If that was someone upset/un-calm etc I do not think they would do that!

Anyway I have a bit too much to do to be dragged into a forum spat!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe but instead of offering good advice, you rushed in head first and clearly upset the OP who was asking for advice in the first place.

I am a novice breeder and know how hard it is to get good advice about breeding so all I am saying is perhaps you should have offered advice, especially as you are both into the same breed, instead of implying it was about the money.

I have no interest in arguments either but I am just trying to see it from an unbiased point of view.

Hope your babies are doing well


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks I can see it from both points I am new to! We all have to start somewhere! 

lets just start over lol!

Babies are really great all little prokers!  The snow boy is gonna be massive!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Thanks I can see it from both points I am new to! We all have to start somewhere!
> 
> lets just start over lol!
> 
> Babies are really great all little prokers!  The snow boy is gonna be massive!


That's great news - I should be mating my girl in the next few weeks and that will be my first litter too. Can't wait

Agree to start over too :blushing:


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi, thanks to LAUREN 001 and FLUFFYCOONZ, i really appreciate your help and advice. i will take laurens advice and start with another brown and stay away from silvers, my cat has a thin tail aswell, so thats something i need to look at. the breeder i got my cat from has said i can use one of her studs when she is ready, he is rosetted so i may go to him. 
my girls sire is a blue eyed snow, so i was going to try to find a snow to stud her, in the hope it would give us some snows.
my baby girl is going to her first show tomorrow, at the coventry and leicester cat club, im hoping she will do well, so, fingers crossed!!

thanks again,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi shellbee welcome to the forum

I would say that it may be worth you looking for a brown rosetted boy that carries snow as this would give the snows born more definition to pattern. Or indeed a snow rosetted boy perhaps! Good luck on your search


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Where can she find a good rosetted snow boy at public stud?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

FluffyCoonz said:


> That's great news - I should be mating my girl in the next few weeks and that will be my first litter too. Can't wait
> 
> Agree to start over too :blushing:


Ooooooooo bet you are mega excited! 

I got some advice off the vet today which I found to be true if we stay with them at the due date thinking 'oo whens it gonna happen?!' it can make them a little nervous, its best to watch from a safe distance!

Thats why Im guessing my girl started to give birth when I was in bed!!

And she waited for me to help with num 4 as he was backwards  His a right chunk now!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Where can she find a good rosetted snow boy at public stud?


Seeing as my advice is no good I was thinking of not giving anymore :confused1:

But I cant do that! Dam my good nature to help people! :thumbup:

So here is EXCELLENT places to find SUPERB QUALITY Bengals Studs!

Kittenlist - The kittens for sale directory - Home

Bengal cat Club Of Great Britain

Blue Bengals Group Homepage

Index of /uk

Its really all about Research all of these are easy to find, Remember to ask QUESTIONS!! Never be afraid of asking them

I tend to email Studs that I like, like Hi interested in your stuff, whats his pedigree, is he FiV/FelV tested do you require my girl to be? (If they say no run for the hills) up to date on vacs etc what patterns/colours does he produce, how big are the litters normally? do you show him? Have you got pics of previous litters? OF Him / parents

Then I look up Every single person on his Family Tree look at there quality of the breeders their pics...........Took me 18months to find a cat I like, Sadly he was taken off stud due to a heart condition 

Now on the search again its now 3 months later 

I started researchinf fdor a stud about a year BEFORE I even have a Bengal!

So Research & Questions.


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi again, thanks for the advice on where to find a stud, have wrote them down for future referance, how do i get my girl checked before i take her to a stud? and how much does it cost? thanks again,


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

also do you get some sort of proof to show to the stud owner?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi shellbee, yes you would have proof to take with you to open stud stating her FELV & FIV results & they shouls show you the one for their boy! 

Taylorbaby has posted some fab links for you, good luck in your search!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!

Some studs like you to have the test done that day or ay before (it only takes 30mins you wait for results & a certificate/written proof)

OR a few days before if you are keeping records of calls as they dont like fresh wounds on show etc, although its small.
& some ask you to clip your girls nails.

Litterally phone your vet and ask foer FIV / FeLv OR just say 'combo snap test' as you are breeding your girl & the stud requires it, they will know what you mean.

Mine cost £25 (pretty good from what I hear) I think averaqge might be around £35-55? But I dont know!

They also ask to see the vacs record & ped certificate get it all ready in a bag and visit them before hand if they live close to chat.

Dont pick one miles out as when you think shes coming into call you need to get the tests done, sort out her food to take with you & some items to remind her of home as shell be gone about a week!!

And you need to drive there and come backa week later, so if you pick one 2 hours away that is a lot of driving for your cat to take.

Unless you really want that stud, I have done a radious of 1.5 each way and have found amazing studs, I literally find it hard to choose! id go further if I really wanted one though!

You are looking FROM £350-850 I have found the average is £450/500.

I have found 2 studs for £250 quite far from me But stunning pedigrees all the same.


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, thankyou for your advice and help.:thumbup:

my baby went to her first show today, she won best of breed and the open first!!! :thumbup: i didnt take her, the breeder i got her from did, as she had already entered her, im really happy though, i understand the best of breed, but what does the open first mean?? can anyone tell me please.
im so proud of her and im now really keen to carry on taking her to shows myself. look forward to hearing from anyone. thanks,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

The open class is the most important at GCCF shows which also means that she has qualified for the supreme!!

Not sure if you have heard of the supreme cat show but it's the biggest cat show of the year! Hopefully you get a chance to take her but showing females is more difficult ie calling, pregnant or lactating. Fingers crossed you get the opportunity to go!!:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Blimey is that her first show? that is some going!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

So sorry how rude Forgot to say congratulations!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont think I did either! well done!


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks to all of you, you say the open is the most important...but why?
the breeder did say it meant she could go in november, i was going to breed her in june, so if i do i should be able to take her in nov.fingers crossed!
oh, taylorbaby, i wanted to say congratulations on the arrival of your kittens and i love the pics! 
oh, and yes it was her first show, shes only 5months old.
anymore help is appreciated, xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Blimey! 

Do you have her with you or is she still with the breeder? 

You wont be able to breeder her in june she will only be 9 months old, you have to wait until they are 12months, so that will be sept!

I think you will have to wait until after the show though? as shell be about 4 weeks gone then!

OH thanks! They are sooooooooo big now 131grams-161!!!! On day 4!!


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

why cant i breed her untill 12months, the breeder told us to breed her at 9months, she has even offered 1 of her studs.


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

oh, and shes back with me now, just let the breeder have her overnight before the show.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

shellbee 1 said:


> why cant i breed her untill 12months, the breeder told us to breed her at 9months, she has even offered 1 of her studs.


It depends on their calling pattern, but at 9 mths they are still babies. They are pretty much matured by 12mths, so better for the queen to wait until then. Its only 3 short months but can make all the difference in development terms for the queen. Why rush it if you don't have to. Your queens health and welfare should be your paramount consideration.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

My Tonk girl is almost 9mths and is just finished her 3rd call but I have no intention of mating her until she is older as she is just not mature enough yet - she is quite petite so I wouldn't want to risk a pregnancy for her yet.

How many calls would you say it was safe to let them have before mating? - if there is such a guideline.
Thanks x


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Hazel

Not sure what a Tonk breeder would say can only tell you what I have been told by other Bengal breeders. Ususally they say mate on the 3rd call, if only 9-10months they suggest a controlled mating ie put her with male while you supervise, witness mating then take her out again & do this over a couple of days. Bengal breeders that I have spoken to say that this they have found better over the years as when Bengals were first being bred I think a few queens had pyo so this they found as another alternative. 

Hope this helps you a bit, but like I say not sure what a Tonk breeder would suggest xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes that is what concerns me (pyo) she has finished her 3rd call yesterday - thank goodness!!!- she was alot louder than her other 2. I will have a chat with her breeder and see what she suggests, I just worry that she is a bit small.
Thanks Char xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

You are more than welcome Hazel xx

Yes good idea, give her breeder a ring & I am sure she will be able to help you xx


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

what is pyo?? thanks


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*I cant beleive your breeder offered a astud at 9 months?

Dont rush it, as everyone else said she is still a kitten, would you want a kitten to have babies?

as they all said its only 3 months away thats nothing.

Id ask the breeder why she thinks 9 months is ok really, unless it was some sort of reason, I am not sure what it could even be 

OH the '3 call' thing is a complete myth!

Say she started calling at 5 months every 3 weeks?! should we mate thm then?! Id have to consult a breeder & a vet I wouldnt be happy mating under 11months myself. *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

shellbee 1 said:


> what is pyo?? thanks


Hi shellbee, pyo is short for pyometra (sp) which is an infection of the womb, which can sometimes be fatal!!

Think I am right in saying there are 2 types aswell a wet or dry. Wet meaning you would see puss coming out of the queens backend or dry which is worse if I remember right as that means it is inside & causing more damage! Hope that makes sense to you


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Lily is 12 months and on her 3rd call - we nearly took her this time to stud but decided we will take her next call ( all being well )

She is having her calls regulary and she is a good weight so next call it is 

Hope that helps

D x


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> *I cant beleive your breeder offered a astud at 9 months?
> 
> Dont rush it, as everyone else said she is still a kitten, would you want a kitten to have babies?
> 
> ...


Hi Taylorbaby,

Well I have been told by some very well known breeders of Bengals not to let them go past 3 calls. Infact think a Bengal breeder states this on her contract
see here Glitterglam Female Breeder Contract

So if a queen did start calling at 5 months this is where the controlled mating would come in ie by the time they were 9-10 months.

I personally think that vets don't always get it right either & the breeder who breeds knows that particular breed inside out. Just my opinion, don't mean to cause offence or upset but at the end of the day it has to be the persons decision!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Abooksigun said:


> Hi Taylorbaby,
> 
> Well I have been told by some very well known breeders of Bengals not to let them go past 3 calls. Infact think a Bengal breeder states this on her contract
> see here Glitterglam Female Breeder Contract
> ...


Hiya I am talking about Bengal breeders that have told me this as well! 
I know everyone has there own opinions etc

But it has been proven that the 3 call thing is rubbish really! ]

Just saying say she called at 5 months, then 3 weeks later at 5 & half months & 3 weeks later at 6 months.......so she is now 6 months & called 3 times.........so what now you have to mate her cos she has had 3 calls......!?

say she keeps going every 3 weeks calling?!

It certain circumstances Id say that if the girl is healthy weight mature calling alot say at 10 months Min for me BUT if the cat hjas no speical reasons it has to be over 12 months, otherwise id feel like my 'kitten/baby' is having kittens and I wouldnt want that! :blushing:ut:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes a Bengal breeder I know had a queen that started calling at 4 months, continued to call, it was thought then leave them til 12 months & unfortunately she never had a litter due to pyo Soooooooooo I would rather control mate than risk it just my opinion tho of which we are all entitled!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

The 3 call "rule" is not a complete myth - of course it's difficult if a girl does start to call at 6 months or less, but in that case you really would need to mate her earlier if she is calling frequently, and 8-9 months wouldn't be a problem if she was a good size & weight and in excellent health. A cat in the wild wouldn't wait till a year after all!

I've used Ovarid for girls that start calling very young but again this is not an ideal solution. If you know there's no history of pyo in your girl's lines then it should be OK. I wouldn't use the delvosterone injection as I do know of girls who never called again afterwards. At least with Ovarid you can tailor the dose to suit your queens. You shoudln';t use Ovarid for more than 3 months or so though, so you could still end up mating at 9 months. I tend to think of it more in terms of how old the girl will be when the kittens are born, and usually that'll be 11-12 months.



Taylorbaby said:


> *I cant beleive your breeder offered a astud at 9 months?
> 
> Dont rush it, as everyone else said she is still a kitten, would you want a kitten to have babies?
> 
> ...


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

kozykatz said:


> The 3 call "rule" is not a complete myth - of course it's difficult if a girl does start to call at 6 months or less, but in that case you really would need to mate her earlier if she is calling frequently, and 8-9 months wouldn't be a problem if she was a good size & weight and in excellent health. A cat in the wild wouldn't wait till a year after all!
> 
> I've used Ovarid for girls that start calling very young but again this is not an ideal solution. If you know there's no history of pyo in your girl's lines then it should be OK. I wouldn't use the delvosterone injection as I do know of girls who never called again afterwards. At least with Ovarid you can tailor the dose to suit your queens. You shoudln';t use Ovarid for more than 3 months or so though, so you could still end up mating at 9 months. I tend to think of it more in terms of how old the girl will be when the kittens are born, and usually that'll be 11-12 months.


I was under the impression that anti inflammatory steroids like Ovarid and Delvosterone are to be avoided if they are maiden queens. Only to use steroids suppression after their first litter.

I also agree about the calling/pyo myth depends on the breed and their genetic history.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes, definitely best to avoid if possible, but sometimes there is little option, you can't really mate a 6 month or younger girl. as I said, I certainly wouldn't use delvosterone.



animalia said:


> I was under the impression that anti inflammatory steroids like Ovarid and Delvosterone are to be avoided if they are maiden queens. Only to use steroids suppression after their first litter.
> 
> I also agree about the calling/pyo myth depends on the breed and their genetic history.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess it does really depend on the kitten

I understand the doing it so you know her age when they are born, like mate at 10month & she will be 12months when they are born.

Im not sure about giving them medication? Would that only be used in extreme circumstances? :confused1:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Thanks, to breed PROPERLY takes ALOT of effort, I did 5 years of research, 18months of checking Studs lines & what features could ehance my girls Blood tests, health checks.
> 
> there isnt a 'sort after' colour its down to what the person wants. I like Snows & Blues, Everyone who contacted me (about 60 people) wants a brown and only a handful wanted other colours.
> 
> ...


Blimey 60 people ish who wanted a brown, let me know where you advertise. Haven't had that many myself!!


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Wowsa coming in on the back end here but just wanted to post my thoughts.

My blue girl caught a Pyo on her 2nd call whilst pregnant and sadly we lost all of her kittens and she had to be spayed so saying the 3 call is a myth is very wrong in my opinion as really it can come at any time. 

The rules for TICA are as follows weight for a breeding female 3.2 kilos and over 8 months of age. I try not to let my females mate until over 10 months but in all honesty who can say I WONT, we have to do what is best for our girls and if mating them at 8 or 9 months as longs as they are the correct weight whats the problem! :biggrin:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hay I advertised on n Every Site going!! I was fully booked with a back up eating list by day 4 & took all the adverts off!

I literally couldn't believe it I thought there was a CC on!!! :hand:

I see what you are saying Diamond Dust (hello from the other forum BTW!)

If the girl was at right weight and calling like mad then I guess you would have to, although Id prefer to wait until later, if I was in that situation then I would have to think twice and possibly do it earlier! :blush:


----------



## Supernova (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes I agree, there is no rule of thumb to be applied in such situations its very much dependent on the individual cat. I personally would rather risk mating a healthy, good sized female at 9/10 mths than risk pyometra. It can and does happen!

Going back to the posters original question - I think that most of my customer have started with asking for either a brown or silver spotted bengal but then i think many first time bengal owners havent really seen much else. Dont know how many times i have had people here to look at a brown/silver spotted and they have ended up reserving a marble


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

:totally agree with that supanova


When I mentioned I was expecting Snows Seals & Blues they had No idea that they came in these colours! 

i think the average person thinks 'Bengal is brown'

Until you find all the wonderful other colours they come in! :aureola::thumbup:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think many want a "wild" cat look alike, and that to many is a brown spotted "leopard".

If however as Supernova says they see a lovely looking Bengal cat/kitten no matter what the colour or pattern, then they can change their minds.


----------

